# Gesang filtern



## zerbi (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein lied, wo ich den gesang vom rest des Lieds rausfiltern möchte!

Ich habe gelesen, dass es mit Cool Edit Pro ginge. Das hab ich auch, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich da den gesang rausfiltern kann!

Ich will nur den Gesang haben, damit ich den text raushören kann! Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Arno (25. März 2004)

*Gesang rausfiltern*

Hi !

Diese Frage wurde schon häufiger nicht nur in diesem Forum gestellt.

Definitiv!

Es geht (bzw. geht nicht) ganz.

Soft- oder Hardware die Dir ein solches Ergebnis präsentieren wollen klappen entweder gar nicht oder nur mit Einschränkungen, da die Gesangsspur inmitten
der Stereodatei liegen.

Selbst mit extremsten Filtern leidet nicht nur die Soundqualität, sondern es 
verschwinden gleichfalls die Frequenzen des ursprünglichen Songs.

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Software die das kann, doch leider gibt es diese
bis dato noch nicht. 


Warten wir´s ab


Gruß

Arno


----------



## Tim C. (25. März 2004)

Rein von der Technik her kannst du dir das so vorstellen, als wenn du zwei Fotos halbtransparent genau übereinander ausdruckst und dann den Ausdruck scannst und wieder ein Bild von beiden für sich alleine rausfiltern willst.

Für Songtexte gibt es diverse Songtext Datenbanken im Internet.


----------



## BlueJack (8. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da eine Lösung für euer Karaoke Problem:

1. Man kann den Song mit Notepad bearbeiten und bei Voice 408 =0 stellen

2. Möglichkeit geht öfters:  mit dem Magix Musik Maker 16 den Song zweimal auf karaoke stellen oder den Song via Keyboard nachspielen.
Oder ihr holt euch wie ich ein eigens Tonstudioprogramm uns Pult und könnt dann den Regler Voice einfach ausstellen.

Ich mache mir keine Mühe mehr, denn ich hab ein Songstudio mit Pult

VLG  BlueJack


----------



## chmee (10. November 2009)

Und beide sind halbgar..

zu 1. (?) Wer redet von einer Karaoke-Datei? Wav in Notepad öffnen?
zu 2. (?) Also kauft sich nun jeder ein Homestudio und baut sich die Songs nach..

mfg chmee


----------

